# How much are you feeding adult sulcattas?



## jojay327 (Apr 10, 2012)

Besides the grass and weeds how much are these guys eating? I was just wondering how much of the store bought foods these big guys put back every day. Anything over 75 pounds I am interested in. Thanks Jay


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2012)

I feed them as much as they want. They graze all day every day, plus they always have a flake of Bermuda grass hay available at all times.

In the drier months when the weeds are all gone I feed them Mazuri, cactus pads, ZooMed grassland tortoise chow, mulberry leaves, all the weeds I can scrounge, grape leaves, grass clippings, rose and hibiscus leaves, whole pumpkins at Halloween time, leftover salad fixin's from the movie sets... All sorts of stuff. Each tortoise could eat the equivalent of 8-10 full heads of romaine in a day. But I hardly ever give them any romaine.


----------



## Texastravis (Apr 11, 2012)

If able to graze, you can feed them nothing. Mine graze all summer but I still feed them once a week of grocery greens. Only about 5 heads of lettuce per adult sulcata. (Mine are only about 24"). During the winter months I feed twice a week but still keep hay in enclosure at all time allthough I dont think they eat much of it.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 11, 2012)

My male is 23" 152 pounds, female is 22" 110 pounds they will eat 6 heads of greens 4 bell peppers some miscellaneous fruit sometimes and sometimes a whole watermelon. As well as graze. Their pen is 80x30 when they eat all that grass to dirt. Usually in about a weeks time. I will take them out and let them in the fenced in coral where the other buildings are, this is a 225 x80' space. They keep it mowed down. But I still give them anything they want. Especially since the grocery store donates up to 40 boxes of produce a week to me. Same with my leopards and redfoots.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 11, 2012)

Bob is 25 inches and 110 pounds. He has graze available and hay 24/7. I provide $20 worth of produce weekly and the grocery store provides 3 big bags of their produce waste weekly. It's kinda difficult to say how much he's fed because I also add dandelions which are available here now. So most of what I feed him is turnip greens and dandelions. It's about 5 pounds a day, I think


----------

